# How to delete logbook data in Suunto Ambit?



## Skijeti

Logbook is full of stored data so i would like to clear it. All moves are exported to MC.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

You don't delete the logbook data. It's on a circular memory, i.e. once the log memory is full, new data is simply written over the old.

Yes, that means it's necessary to connect the device to Movescount regularly - but you also need to plug it in to recharge, etc., anyways.

On the other hand, it prevents what happened quite a bit with the t6/t6c/d, i.e. that you forget to delete old logs and get only a few minutes of a new one recorded because the memory is full.


----------



## pjc3

Skijeti said:


> Logbook is full of stored data so i would like to clear it. All moves are exported to MC.


Forcing firmware update will clear log but reset watch as well.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Skijeti said:


> Logbook is full of stored data so i would like to clear it. All moves are exported to MC.


Connect it to the computer and then from the system tray (In Windows) click the Moveslink icon and select Force Firmware update. Then once complete, disconnect the watch and hold down the upper left and right buttons to enter service menu. Then select the Reset GPS option this will clear out everything and your watch will be emptied from any logging.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Just don't do the whole "force firmware update" thing if you don't want to reset the entire watch but only thought "Darn, that logbook looks full! Don't I have to delete some entries?!?"


----------



## Skijeti

Ok, basicly, it'll rewrite the logbook data when the memory is full (from oldest to newest) and only with the forced firmware update it could be cleared (maybe when you decide to sell it), did i get this right? And is there a chapter in Ambit manual regarding the 'forced firmware update' cause i can't seem to find it, only the chapter about 'service menu'?


----------



## pjc3

Skijeti said:


> Ok, basicly, it'll rewrite the logbook data when the memory is full (from oldest to newest) and only with the forced firmware update it could be cleared (maybe when you decide to sell it), did i get this right?


Yes, that is right.


----------



## Tamas B

Does anybody know a "super trick" , to delete LOGs ? I have a MAC and can't find the FORCE FIRMWARE UPDATE function.

I have also tried tried every other above mention method, and all LOGS are still there.
/ "hold down the upper left and right buttons to enter service menu. Then select the Reset GPS option this will clear out everything and your watch will be emptied from any logging." / 
Not for me...old LOGs still there...:-(

PLEASE help, spring is coming, want to start sport....


----------



## margusl

Tamas B said:


> PLEASE help, spring is coming, want to start sport....


I'm sorry, but I can't see how are existing logbook entries stopping you... Did you read previous posts? There is basically no concept of "deleting" activities from Ambit memory, once the activity storage area is all used up, previous activities will be overwritten starting from the oldest.


Tamas B said:


> I have a MAC and can't find the FORCE FIRMWARE UPDATE function.


In W7 it looks like :







can't be so different on a Mac. Or just go see a friend with a PC, there is no need to set up / configure a Movescount account to have access to firmware update, just install Moveslink from Movescount.com - Powered by Suunto and hook up the watch.


----------



## RunningCat

The only official method to delete the logbook is to force a firmware update. This will initialize the logbook header with some values depending the Ambit model.

It's not necessary to delete the logbook but I know 2 exceptions:

1. 
You bought a used Ambit and there are still a lot of moves in the logbook. If it is not an Ambit 3 series and you sync the watch with your Movescount account, all moves from the previous owner are synced with your account (it's possible to delete these moves in Movescount afterward). If it is an Ambit 3 series, only the moves not synced yet are synced with your Movescount account.

2. 
The logbook contains errors like the one on the picture:









I had errors like this very often on my Ambit2S after the logbook was full and the Ambit started to overwrite older moves (Firmware bug?). After the first "Err12" in the logbook, it was either impossible to save a new move (a new "Err12" entry in the logbook) or to sync the new move. The only way to get a working logbook again was forcing a Firmware Update. Because I found this not beeing the best solution, I wrote a tool that just initializes the logbook header the same way the Firmware Update does.

At least this is my experience.


----------

